# zombie costume



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Reno. I love Zombie Walks/Crawls. I've been to three Zombie Walks so far and two of my costumes I had an arm and ribs coming out of my costume. Remember Great Stuff (Insulated foam) is your best friend. You take a white shirt and spray it on let it dry than spray paint it red and black. Than you take another shirt and tear out the areas where the great stuff is. It will look like guts. I took dollar store bones and glued it together than sprayed Great Stuff in the arm hold and stuck the bone to it. Oh just a heads up if you never used Great Stuff please don't touch it with your hands because it will take a long time to come off. You want to use gloves when you apply it. Anyway I hope these pictures help give you a few ideas and have fun!!!!


----------



## reno_phleb (Mar 17, 2010)

Joiseygal,

You're a goddess! That is awesome....not to mention perfect for what he is looking for.

Do you find that spray paint looks realistic on the clothing?

Thanks,
Sonora


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

I use blood spray on my clothing. Spray paint doesn't look realistic. The spray paint looks good on the great stuff though. Make sure the Great Stuff dries before applying the spray paint. Great stuff can dry in about 4 hours on clothes. Anyway I would love to see your outfit when it is complete. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

A pic I found, then you can add blood

http://thestar.com.my/archives/2009/8/25/lifeliving/f_pg05zombie2.jpg


----------



## reno_phleb (Mar 17, 2010)

Nightmare-Dude said:


> A pic I found, then you can add blood
> 
> http://thestar.com.my/archives/2009/8/25/lifeliving/f_pg05zombie2.jpg


Nightmare-Dude,

Thanks....the more pics the better....gets the "juices" flowing 

Sonora


----------



## reno_phleb (Mar 17, 2010)

Joiseygal said:


> I use blood spray on my clothing. Spray paint doesn't look realistic. The spray paint looks good on the great stuff though. Make sure the Great Stuff dries before applying the spray paint. Great stuff can dry in about 4 hours on clothes. Anyway I would love to see your outfit when it is complete. Please keep us posted.


Joiseygal,

I thought that you might use some sort of blood product on the clothing. He is also thinking of getting brown and green paint to spatter on the clothes to mimic decay. 

Man I love halloween!! 

I will most definately get pics....I am in school and I hope to have quite the crew crawling along! 

Aside from getting myself together.... I need to come up with a undead name for the night .... oh yeah 

Thanks again,
Sonora


----------

